# family drug business ends



## Guest (Aug 24, 2006)

*Click link below to view a video*
http://www1.whdh.com/news/articles/local/BO25967/

*Family faces pot charges: Police say they found 2 pounds of marijuana in Naugler Ave. home
*By *Kristen Bradley*/ Daily News Staff
Tuesday, August 22, 2006 - Updated: 12:52 AM EST

*M*ARLBOROUGH -- Police say they put a Marlborough family out of the drug business Friday night after a husband and wife and their two sons were busted with 2 pounds of pot in their Naugler Avenue home.

 Aside from the marijuana and drug paraphernalia, detectives confiscated over $10,000 in cash, and said they believe they halted a household drug operation. 
Members of the Lyons family yesterday were gathered in Marlborough District Court where Richard J. Lyons, 49, and Geraldine Lyons, 50, were arraigned on drug charges along with their two sons -- Richard J. Jr., 21, and Derek, 19. The family of four, who reside at 208 Naugler Ave., was assembled in front of Judge Thomas Sullivan after court officers led them in handcuffed and shackled. 
Except for Richard J. Lyons Jr., the other three were arraigned on charges of possession of marijuana with intent to distribute, possession of marijuana and conspiracy to violate drug laws. Richard J. Lyons Jr. does not face distribution charges, but was arraigned on possession of marijuana and conspiracy. 
The arraignment was brief. Not guilty pleas were entered on the defendants' behalf. Neither the Lyons family's court-appointed attorney nor the prosecutor said much. Sullivan released all four without bail. They are due back in court Sept. 20. 
According to court records, Marlborough Police obtained a search warrant Friday afternoon after receiving a tip about possible drug activity involving Derek Lyons. 
Just before 6:30 Friday night, Marlborough Police showed up at the Lyons' home. Within minutes, police said they found scales used to weigh narcotics in the basement. Police also found drug-related items in each bedroom, police said. 
Derek Lyons' room was searched first, and police said they seized a bong, typically used for smoking marijuana, and marijuana in his dresser drawers. Inside his closet, hidden in the pocket of a winter coat, was a stash of cash, separated into $1,000 increments with elastic bands. In total, detectives counted just under $10,000 and also found a baggie of pot and a cell phone inside the jacket, they said. 
In the parents' bedroom, police said they found marijuana in both of their nightstands, a safe filled with about $300 and drugs and three large Ziploc bags filled with pot. 
Police also said they found bongs and pipes with marijuana residue in Richard J. Lyons Jr.'s bedroom. 
According to court records, based on what was found, investigators have no doubt the family was buying and selling narcotics from home.









Marlborough Police say they found these items and two pounds of marijuana in a Naugler Avenue home during a Friday night drug raid. (Lisa Cassidy photo)​*Drug charges worry Marlborough neighbors
*By *Kristen Bradley*/ Daily News Staff
Wednesday, August 23, 2006 - Updated: 12:11 AM EST

*M*ARLBOROUGH -- While some residents along Naugler Avenue were shocked to learn yesterday that a neighborhood family had been busted by police and charged with having pounds of pot inside their home, other locals were not surprised. 
​

Richard J., 49, and Geraldine Lyons, 50, of 208 Naugler Ave., along with their two sons, Derek, 19, and Richard J. Jr, 21, are out on bail after being arraigned Monday in Marlborough District Court on a host of drug charges.

Enough drugs were seized from their home, according to court records, to charge three of them with drug distribution. Police are confident they closed down a significant drug ring.

Except for Richard J. Lyons Jr., the other three were arraigned on charges of possession of marijuana with intent to distribute, possession of marijuana and conspiracy to violate drug laws. Richard J. Lyons Jr. does not face distribution charges, but was arraigned on possession of marijuana and conspiracy.

Yesterday, some residents of the rather upscale section near Memorial Beach, who did not know about the arrests, were rattled by the news. Others seemed unfazed.

"I'm not surprised at all," said one young mother, who didn't want to be named. "It was just a matter of time. There's always a lot of noise and traffic -- lots of night traffic. You just knew something was going on over there. It's obvious that things have been going on over there, that something was going on. I'm just glad the police are involved now."

Another neighbor, who also did not want to be named, said he has had plenty of issues with the family, particularly the children, but believes a mutual understanding has been reached. He declined to be more specific.

Another mother and her teenage daughter said neighbors had been out yesterday morning chatting about the 2 pounds of pot, $10,000 in cash and a stash of drug paraphernalia authorities said they seized from the Lyons' home.

"We never would have thought that something like this was going on," the teenage daughter said. "We've never spoken to any of them, but finding this out, it's upsetting. There are so many families in this neighborhood and everyone has children."

Another neighbor said it is important for his Naugler Avenue home to remain the safe, friendly gathering spot for his family, including his three children, 28, 16 and 13.

"I thought this was a safe, clean neighborhood with no trouble," he said when told of the drug bust. He then added: "It is safe, it's always been. I'm not upset, I just want the police to deal with them and what they did and we can move on."

Yesterday, several cars were lined up in front of the Lyons' home, with teenagers going in and out. When a reporter knocked at the front door, several German shepherds barked but no one answered. After a few minutes, Geraldine Lyons opened an upstairs window, and said, "See ya," and slammed it shut when informed that a Daily News reporter and photographer would like to speak with her.

"I suggest you get off my property," Lyons said after reopening the window. She then came downstairs and opened two living room windows with partially torn outdoor screens, and summoned her dogs, who jumped up and down and put their paws through the screens.

A teenage girl who said she was a relative pulled up to the residence, and screamed at the reporter and photographer before calling police. ​







A Marlborough Police officer leaves the Lyons home at 208 Naugler Ave., where police confiscated two pounds of marijuana. (Lisa Cassidy photo)​http://www.metrowestdailynews.com/images/localRegional/ltppot08222006.jpg


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

i saw this on the news, and i knew you were gonna post it. Good job MPD


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2006)

I just had the urge because I knew you guys were counting on me. See I came through.


----------

